# New gecko additions



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2009)

I got two young Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus and 1,0,3 Strophurus williamsi at the weekend
and wanted to share the first pics of them.
Hope you like the pics.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2009)

wow nice


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2009)

i keep marbled geckos


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome, you should post some pics!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 14, 2009)

wow that last gecko is absolutely stunning! whats with the 1,0,3 thing in the 1st post?


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2009)

i have . theres some pics in my album to if u wanna see them


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2009)

willia6 said:


> wow that 2nd gecko is really nice! whats with the 1,0,3 thing in the 1st post?
> 
> 
> Will



Thanks! 
1,0,3 means 1 male, 0 female and 3 juveniles.


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> i have . theres some pics in my album to if u wanna see them



Yes of course, I'll have a look at it!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 14, 2009)

ok thanks, i just cant get over the last gecko, absolutely amazing!!


Will


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey i really want to know are knob tails or spiny tails hard to keep ?? like care and how big do enclosures have to be and Lars i would love to see those AWESOME geckos enclosures =D


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice animals you've got there richoman_3!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lars K said:


> Nice animals you've got there richoman_3!


thanks im getting more photos later


----------



## innocent (Oct 14, 2009)

_They are gorgeous thanks for sharing your geckos with us..._


----------



## Sarah (Oct 14, 2009)

your photos are awesome , the last is my favourite too .


----------



## Lars K (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! 



Mighty_Moose said:


> Hey i really want to know are knob tails or spiny tails hard to keep ?? like care and how big do enclosures have to be and Lars i would love to see those AWESOME geckos enclosures =D



No, these two species aren't so hard to keep.
Here's a care sheet for the N. wheeleri:

Nephrurus amyae - N. wheeleri

The Strophurus williamsi needs a tank size of around 40 x 40 x 60 cm for an adult
pair. The temperature should be up to 35°C under a basking spot and it should
be a temperature gradient in the tank with lower temperatures of around 20°C
near the ground and up to 28°C at the top during the day.
At night the temperature can drop down to around 20°C.
Some UV is beneficial for them.
The humidity should be around 50 - 60 % during the day. You can mist
the tank from time to time, but not too much.
As a substrate you can use pine bark, coco fibre or a mix of coco fibre and sand etc.
Diet: all sorts of small insects like crickets, small roaches etc., dust the food with
a good calcium/vitamin powder.
Setup: a lot of branches (thicker and thinner ones), plants and a small flat water dish.

And here are pics of the enclosures:


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 15, 2009)

Niceee


----------



## Lars K (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 15, 2009)

so would the thick tails have the same set up as a knob tailed ( is the knob tailed enclosure the bottom one ? )


----------



## Lars K (Oct 15, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> so would the thick tails have the same set up as a knob tailed ( is the knob tailed enclosure the bottom one ? )



Yes, the setup can be similar and yes, it's the bottom one.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 15, 2009)

yer thought so... so can they climb those plants u put in or r they for decoration ?


----------



## Lars K (Oct 15, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> yer thought so... so can they climb those plants u put in or r they for decoration ?



They are for decoration.


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 16, 2009)

man, they are horrrible, bette send them my way so i can dispose of them for you 

are you planning on breeding, 
?????????????????????


----------



## Lozza (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so jealous of your collection Lars!
Love the wheeleri, very cute 
How did the breeding season go over there? Did you get many hatchies?


----------



## Lars K (Oct 16, 2009)

LiasisKing said:


> man, they are horrrible, bette send them my way so i can dispose of them for you
> 
> are you planning on breeding,
> ?????????????????????



Haha, ok, will do! 

Yes, of course I'll try to breed these guys in the future.




lozza said:


> I'm so jealous of your collection Lars!
> Love the wheeleri, very cute
> How did the breeding season go over there? Did you get many hatchies?



Thank you Lauren! 

I had some Milli, O. castelnaui and O. monilis babies.
One Milli had a weird tail (like a D. conspicillatus) which looks nice, but of course
I'll not breed with this one.

But the biggest surprise were 6 BTS (Tiliqua gigas evanescens) babies! 
I wasn't sure if the mother was pregnant or not as she always looks well-rounded, 
and someday as I entered the room there were 6 babies sitting between their parents. 
Here are pics of them during the feeding:


----------



## mis-devious (Oct 16, 2009)

omg that blue one is amazing! so is the photography! good job


----------



## Lars K (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you mis-devious!


----------



## Lozza (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats on all the babies 
Those blue tongues are sooo cute (and fantastic shots!)


----------



## Lars K (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you very much Lauren! 
Glad you like the babies + pics!


----------

